

Wary of Egypt Unrest, China Censors Web - solipsist
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/01/world/asia/01beijing.html?ref=technology

======
p90x
The Cultural Revolution, where tens of millions were persecuted, millions
killed, and millions more permanently disabled, was only 30 years ago. I think
that a lot of oppression we see in China is from a desire to avoid another
such revolution.

Obviously, selfish power grabbing plays a part, as it does in every other
human society.

